# Ken Shamrock website?



## pknox (Oct 9, 2003)

Do you guys know if Ken has a website, and if so, what the URL is?  I haven't been able to find one, but I kinda though he did.

If not, the website for Lion's Den would be fine too.  I can't find that either.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 10, 2003)

Umm i am not sure about his personal website I would do a search for him.  He is endorsing a line of clothes Ground and Pound.  I met him at Naga over the summer and bought a Hoody from him lol.    He signed it but I wore it to warm up so it is a little faded


----------



## pknox (Oct 10, 2003)

Yeah, my search basically came up empty.  Thanks for the info on the clothing though -- I'll try searching that angle, and maybe check out some of the stuff he has for sale too.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/pipeline/curb/2288/


----------



## pknox (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks bro! U da man.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 11, 2003)

NP


----------



## ace (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *http://www.geocities.com/pipeline/curb/2288/ *


----------



## clapping_tiger (Oct 11, 2003)

You may also want to check out www.sherdog.com. They have a section with links to various fighters websites.


----------



## pknox (Oct 11, 2003)

Yes.  I checked that, and he's not on it.  Lots of great info though -- I go there for merchandise links all the time.  Believe it or not, I think he actually doesn't have an official website up at the moment.  There's a link to an official page on the site JDenz posted, but it's blank.  Frank Shamrock is the same deal.  I guess I just assumed these guys would have a site, but evidently it's still a work in progress.


----------

